# 5-7 Some Fluff Chunkin' Back in Wisconsin



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Went out today with the intent of testing out a new fly I tied up yesterday. Evidently it looked pretty good, cause it got the attention of two big northern pike! The first one that I got, which was 36.25'' was being finicky as hell. Was throwing a 5'' Spanky Baits (company I work for) bucktail at first when I noticed a shadow a few inches behind it. As I reeled the bait closer to me the pike sped up, but he stopped just a couple feet in front of me. I did a figure eight with my bucktail, which usually gets them fired up & entices a strike, but he wasn't interested & turned away. Ran back to shore & grabbed my fly setup rigged up with the new fly & went on a mission to find that fish again. Walked over near the rock pile that I raised him out of the first time & to my dismay he was gone. Kept walking a few feet further & saw him dart out of a big patch of cabbage. I was afraid that I had spooked him for good, but luckily he moved into only a foot or so of water about 10' from me. I threw the fly about 6'' in front of him, stripped once, let it fall, & BAM! She inhaled it! About five or so minutes later we got her in the net. Got some pictures & then sent her on her way. At this point I was pretty excited, so I decided to go work an area near a downed tree to see if I could find another one. Was working a big patch of weeds when I saw the second fish. He came up out of the weeds really slowly & turned towards my fly. I stripped once to get his attention, but he started to back off. I figured my shot was gone, but I stripped really fast again & let it flutter, & the next thing I know line is screaming off my reel! This fight was about twice as long as the first one! The second fish was only 35'', but was easily a couple pounds heavier than the first. A really healthy northern! Got some great photos & then sent her on her way as well. Had an awesome day on the water & can't wait to get back out there!

*Tally for the Day*: 

*JD*: 0 (pulled the hook on one northern pike)
*Me*: 35'' FAT northern & a 36.25'' northern

Tight lines everyone!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

& here's my favorite photo from today.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Pretty cool! What took a chunk out of it's tail? Another pike?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Wicked fish


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MrFish said:


> Pretty cool! What took a chunk out of it's tail? Another pike?


Yeah if I had to guess I'd say it was probably another pike! I wanna get back out there with the fly rod again & find the one that did that….


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet. You guys take a lot of hero shots. Nice to see the release pic and action shot to break it up. Good fish.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

timeflies said:


> Sweet. You guys take a lot of hero shots. Nice to see the release pic and action shot to break it up. Good fish.


Appreciate the comment man, glad you enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, & here's the fly of choice for the day...


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

i love the enthusiasm …..pics aint bad either. Pm me, i could be needing a deck hand soon!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang...them jokers must be thick up there!!! Way ta slay em!


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Where at in WI? My biggest fish ever(before I moved to FL) was a 36" pike out of the Wisconsin River in Nekoosa.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Now you're talkin' SWEET!:thumbsup: Oh yeah, hang in there JD.


----------



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

That's so cool, but where the hell are you catching N. Pike in Florida? They're as thick as mosquitos here in ND, but I thought Florida was waaayy too warm for them. I need to try flyfishing for them up here this summer.

The kids have a blast casting spoons for them up here.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

startzc said:


> Where at in WI? My biggest fish ever(before I moved to FL) was a 36" pike out of the Wisconsin River in Nekoosa.


I'm located about 45 minutes south of Madison. In Monroe. But these fish were caught about 15 minutes from me near Albany. I fish the Wisconsin River quite a bit for walleye up in the Wisconsin Dells area! I'd love to hook up with a big sturgeon out of there sometime...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

shupakabra said:


> That's so cool, but where the hell are you catching N. Pike in Florida? They're as thick as mosquitos here in ND, but I thought Florida was waaayy too warm for them. I need to try flyfishing for them up here this


I'm not catching them in Florida! Haha. I'm home in Wisconsin for summer. It's a shame that you can only catch their smaller cousins, the chain pickerel, down in Florida.


----------



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

Ok, I was wondering how you found pike that big in warm water. I guess I missed the Wisconsin part somewhere in the thread.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

shupakabra said:


> Ok, I was wondering how you found pike that big in warm water. I guess I missed the Wisconsin part somewhere in the thread.


The title man! Haha.


----------



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah that Wisconsin part was cut off on the main page, either way, those are some hogs on a fly rod.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

shupakabra said:


> Yeah that Wisconsin part was cut on the main page, either way, those are some hogs on a fly rod.


Ahh, okay that makes sense. My phone does the same thing! Thanks man, they were a lot of fun!


----------

